# Large clutch for a Thumbnail!



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

So I recently added some vents to an established viv and by the next day the female had laid a clutch of 8 eggs! Yes 8 eggs. This is the largest clutch I have ever had gotten from any Thumbnail. I'm so excited I felt like sharing. The cool thing is they weren't a proven pair until I relocated then to their new home.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is the clutch of 8.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Now, what are the odds of that? Congrats!!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats Sam. That poor female (lol). How about some Full tank shots as well.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Jason! I'm sure she is happy to have laid that clutch for sure! She was pretty huge when I introduced her to the viv. Here its their new home.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow... yeah she must have been bloated! LOL

What size tank is that? Looks tiny


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

12x12x18 exo


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats! Did she lay the eggs in that deli cup on the ground at the back? Nice viv lay out by the way.


----------



## 125 (Jun 22, 2011)

wow good clutch and hope most will live lol


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

johnc said:


> Congrats! Did she lay the eggs in that deli cup on the ground at the back? Nice viv lay out by the way.


Thank you! Ya ,she laid right on the rim of the cup. I'm not expecting all to survive seeing they are a new pair, but they all are developing.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is an update on the developing eggs. All looking good so far ¤¤ knock on wood ¤¤


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

¤Update¤ all tads hatched out today.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

nice dude! i'm in the same boat ... my vents have 26 tads in the water (that i know about) right now. there are 2 pairs and they all go into the same film can and usually dump 2 clutches right next to each other... kinky.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha! Ya, mine popped out another clutch of 5 and she is still looking plump. She has been holding those eggs for sometime I would guess. Hmmmmm, I wonder if darts can selectively hold their eggs?


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats again. I have 1 last exo tank that size that I wouldn't mind putting vents in. Keep me in mind when they are ready to sell. Around Oct. when Jason has the SCADS meeting . I will be there!! Any pics of Mama and Daddy? Very nice set-up BTW.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Colleen! I'll try to snap some pics of them today.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome on the tads! 

Must have been the pic making the tank looks small.. 

I want mine to lay some eggs :-(


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Colleen,

I'm still trying to get some decent pics of them. They bolt as soon as I open their viv. I'll keep trying


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I hear ya!! Just have that camera ready!!! Some of my thumbnails hate to be disturb. Don't feed them for a few days and when I do, I see them more.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats nice clutch


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

I may have missed it but what kind of vents are they? Congrats hopefully you will have little taste in the water soon


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

They are FG vents from Patrick Nabors line


----------

